# hangover?



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

yes, a few times.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

For at least a week after a bout of alcohol poisoning. A few other timesas well.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> For at least a week after a bout of alcohol poisoning. A few other timesas well.


a week long hangover? ouch.

i dont know if id ever be able to drink again if i suffered a week long hangover.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, many times. The worst was after I drank a bottle of Black Velvet one night. I was still throwing up the next afternoon. I haven't been drunk for several years now and I don't really miss it either. Hangovers were always the worst part, I only get one day a week off from work and I would rather not spend it laying in bed feeling miserable.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I never touch the stuff. I have alcoholism on my dads side of my family. My dad drunk when I was younger. He wasn't the nicest person when he was drunk. He never abused me, but I knew to stay away from him. He even beat my mom up once when I was in elementary school. My mom told him the next time he even raised his hand at her she was leaving and dad never did that again. I use to just hide out in my room or take off on my bike when he was drinking. He never drank the hard stuff, just beer. He never liked hard liquor or wine. He quit drinking when I was in college due to being put on arthritis drugs for his osteoartritis. Mom quit drinking also. It scared me off from even trying it, also I never had many friends in school so peer pressure wasn't a problem. So I never experimented.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Never have and never will.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

many times when i was young and unexperienced with alcohol.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah,I am from Norway.. :b He he..But yeah,I have had hang overs..Not so much now because drinking to much isn't very fun,having a couple of beers is ok..


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

only a couple times


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

A few times a week because I am a pathetic drunk. Right now, in fact. I can't eat anything without wanting to vomit and the pressure in my cranium could make diamonds, I feel like I'm sitting on the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

Several times when I was younger. I even blacked out once -- very scary.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never - I had a buzz once, with no hangover. That was not a cool feeling. I have never had anything that bad since.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes... but not recently.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> For at least a week after a bout of alcohol poisoning. A few other timesas well.


Ditto.....I remember being so sick, I didn't think I had any fluids left in my body. When I went to bed, I didn't think I would wake up.....And I didn't care.

However, I think one of the worse, when I was a teenager, and it was on Boones Farm Wine......Yuck.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

realspark said:


> Amocholes said:
> 
> 
> > For at least a week after a bout of alcohol poisoning. A few other timesas well.
> ...


i had a nasty boone's farm hangover once.

it is indeed a special breed of hangover.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I believe that I am predisposed to alcoholism due to my mother's entire family being drunks. That's the main reason I only drink socially. I think I'd be screwed if I started getting drunk all of the time...


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I wouldnt call it a hangover, alcohol has very little effect on me even in significant quantaties.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ive had up to 10 shots of vodka in a 4 hour period and never managed to even get drunk, so no I havent had any hangovers.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Twice.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

Noca said:


> Ive had up to 10 shots of vodka in a 4 hour period and never managed to even get drunk, so no I havent had any hangovers.


cut that time down to 2 hours and see what happens. :drunk


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

odun said:


> i had a nasty boone's farm hangover once.
> 
> it is indeed a special breed of hangover.


:doh :flush :dead

I will never touch it again.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

<------------- Doesn't drink.

Which isn't to say that it's wrong, or I never would. I just couldn't possibly see getting drunk, alone. :sigh

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: re: hangover?*



Cerberus said:


> Surprisingly, I've never had trouble with hangovers, despite the large amounts of alcohol I used to consume in one sitting.


:ditto

I've been so drunk so many times in my life, but I've never had a hangover. I've woken up in the morning still drunk from the night before, but that's about it.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: hangover?*



Hypatia said:


> Cerberus said:
> 
> 
> > Surprisingly, I've never had trouble with hangovers, despite the large amounts of alcohol I used to consume in one sitting.
> ...


maybe yall just arent drinking enough?

ive had a few wicked ones in the past.

i rarely get a full fledged hangover. but after a night of heavy boozing, i usually wake up with a few cobwebs.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: re: hangover?*



Equisgurl said:


> I wouldnt call it a hangover, alcohol has very little effect on me even in significant quantaties.


You lush, you 

I don't usually get em at all, but one night I drank a bottle of vodka and a bottle of wine with a friend. She was a regular drinker and the next day I was throwing up every 20 mins until 7pm. She told my dad all about it and he thought it was funny. ugh.

Got drunk with another friend and I blacked out for a few hours. The last thing I remember was licking amaretto off the coffee table and telling my friend, "YUMMAY!!!!!" She blacked out too, for the first time ever. The problem was that we were too drunk to realize that Bacardi 151 is 80% alcohol so we started drinking it like regular shots. Very scary, not recommended :afr


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

The last time I puked and had a hangover was a couple months ago when I drank about 3/4 of a fifth of Jack. It made me remember how much I hate puking and how much I hate Jack. uke 

Otherwise, I don't really drink anymore.. maybe a couple beers a week, if that.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Only once & it was earlier this week.

I was totally incapacitated from Sunday evening till the early morning hours of Tuesday by a severe hangover. I didn't know it was humanly possible to vomit so much, nor for vomiting to continue for nearly a full day after drinking.

It appears that drinking a half liter of rum in half an hour isn't a good idea. I spent Tuesday doing a ton of laundry, since I didn't have a barf bag handy and I didn't have the physical power to get out of bed, so I barfed all over sheets & covers & pillows from Sunday evening till around noon on Monday. Later that afternoon I managed to get out of bed and sit in the living room barfing in a garbage pail.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: hangover?*



Cerberus said:


> Jesus. I think you (no, you're not jesus) need to stay away from alcohol. Weed might be better suited for you.


But the DEA says pot is bad and I fully trust my government. :lol That's why they only allow liquor stores everywhere to sell me stuff that's good for me! Thank you, DEA.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Beer is your main engine propulsion, and hard liquor is your detachable rocket boosters...You chug the beer, and take an occasional shot of the hard liquor...Amateurs... :b Not to mention taking food and fluids after the drinking session is over, and before you crash for the night...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have never vomited due to alcohol consumption. I did come quite close once, though. It was many years ago.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: hangover?*



UltraShy said:


> Only once & it was earlier this week.
> 
> I was totally incapacitated from Sunday evening till the early morning hours of Tuesday by a severe hangover. I didn't know it was humanly possible to vomit so much, nor for vomiting to continue for nearly a full day after drinking.
> 
> It appears that drinking a half liter of rum in half an hour isn't a good idea. I spent Tuesday doing a ton of laundry, since I didn't have a barf bag handy and I didn't have the physical power to get out of bed, so I barfed all over sheets & covers & pillows from Sunday evening till around noon on Monday. Later that afternoon I managed to get out of bed and sit in the living room barfing in a garbage pail.


Welcome to the club :lol I've been through that hell at least twice and its not fun.
I've been buzzed many times and never woke up with a hangover. I don't know if its possible for anyone to _not_ get a hangover...if you drink a large enough amount in a short enough period you are bound to feel the effects. I've never been sick from beer because I simply can't consume enough in such a short time period. The most beer I've ever had in one sitting was eight cans in about a two hour period. I was intoxicated, but not to the point of getting sick. I woke up with a pounding headache from the dehydration effect and I felt fatigue but otherwise I was ok. The only times I've ever thrown up from drinking were when I drank large amounts of hard liquor. Try drinking a fifth of whiskey in a little over an hour and see how you feel the next day :lol


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

ive never puked the next day from drinking, im usually pretty energized after a night out if i have stuff to do outside.(not the case if im just sitting at home, you have to get outside when your hungover, do some work or somthing)


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

> I used to chug whole bottles of whiskey. I still didn't wake up with hangovers.


Impressive  I could never pull that off :drunk


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: re: hangover?*



Cerberus said:


> ... Due to my drunkenness, I entered a stranger's house that I apparently thought was mine and passed out in their basement. I was arrested that night. And I still didn't have a hangover the next day. I had to go to court for all that, too.


I'm sorry that happened to you, but that is hilarious.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Fascinating stories :b

Surprisingly, I've never had a genuine hangover, despite numerous run-ins with the bottle.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: re: hangover?*



Cerberus said:


> Lonelyguy said:
> 
> 
> > UltraShy said:
> ...


 I would have preferred a hangover to that...An experience like that would cause me to seriously consider giving up alcohol...I drink in my basement, right next to my bed, bathroom, TV, and computer...The worst that I can do is make an embarrassing phone call or post a strange message... :lol


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

ultrashy, what gave you the idea to drink a half of a litre of rum in a half hour?

even an experienced rummy like myself, could never do that.

i could probably do a half-litre in a night, if i tried really hard and didnt mind ralphing.

what kind of rum was it?

standard proof or over-proof?


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: re: hangover?*



WinterDave said:


> Cerberus said:
> 
> 
> > Lonelyguy said:
> ...


 I'd prefer an experience that I had because a)it was after a social event, so I wasn't alone drinking to stave off depression and b) I hardly drink anymore due to said event. In fact, I haven't been drunk for about four years. I've been buzzed a few times since then, however.

All in all, due to my excessiveness with drugs--weed, alcohol, opium--in high school, I no longer am a fan of being intoxicated. And that, winterdave, is a good thing, IMHO.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: hangover?*



Cerberus said:


> WinterDave said:
> 
> 
> > Cerberus said:
> ...


you are implying that drinking 'socially' is better for you than drinking alone.

obviously that is a myth.

whether alcohol is a problem for someone is determined by their behavior.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: re: hangover?*



odun said:


> Cerberus said:
> 
> 
> > WinterDave said:
> ...


you are implying that drinking 'socially' is better for you than drinking alone.

obviously that is a myth.

whether alcohol is a problem for someone is determined by their behavior.[/quote:a0ef1]

I don't know about anyone else, but whenever I drank alone, it was to relieve depression.


----------



## Hit_the_Lights (Nov 1, 2006)

you should change the option 'yes' to "omg..don't remind me"



odun said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > Ive had up to 10 shots of vodka in a 4 hour period and never managed to even get drunk, so no I havent had any hangovers.
> ...


change that to bacardi, and you wont remember how many shots you had or in what period of time, but you will definetly feel it the next day


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: hangover?*



Cerberus said:


> One night I chugged rum, whiskey, tequila, and other alcohols that I cannot remember drinking. Due to my drunkenness, I entered a stranger's house that I apparently thought was mine and passed out in their basement. I was arrested that night. And I still didn't have a hangover the next day. I had to go to court for all that, too.


Reminds me of the time I was busted for public intoxication. I drank about 3/4 a liter of vodka. I was still somewhat buzzed when I left the station.

The scary thing about me is that I can consume a great deal of liquor without going into a coma like normal people, and I've ony puked once while drunk but never from a hangover. It takes at least a fourth of a liter to get me buzzed.

Times of heavy drinking for me are generally followed up with profound hangover. Dave is correct about getting food and fluid into your body before you pass out. It's also helpful to drink a glass of alka-selzter.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: hangover?*



odun said:


> ultrashy, what gave you the idea to drink a half of a litre of rum in a half hour?


My life sucks and it was a liter bottle that was still half full. I just wanted to enter an altered state of conciousness and fall asleep. I didn't anticipate the barfing part (for 21 hours) nor the feeling like total crap for 36 hours part. I anticipated falling on my ***, so I got to bed before I could do that and avoid any possible injury.



odun said:


> standard proof or over-proof?


Under-proof (is that a word?) It was Admiral Nelson's Spiced Rum, so 70-proof like most spiced rums are. Given my extreme reaction to it, you'd sure think I drank something much stronger. Half a bottle of that would be 175 ml of pure alcohol. A full bottle of fortified wine provides around 130 ml of pure alcohol and no vomiting or hangover at all -- just a refreshing 5 hour nap.

That extra 45 ml makes all the difference in the world it seems, though it doesn't seem like it should -- after all that's just the equivalent of about 3 beer's worth of alcohol and I go from a nice nap to barf-o-rama & wishing for death to end my missery.

I could blame you, odun. You suggested spiced rum to me so long ago. Couldn't have done this stunt without it. 80-proof tastes like crap and 151 stops me from drinking to much because it's just so overpowering as to be totally undrinkable unless mixed with massive amounts of soda which greatly limits consumption. Spiced rum isn't as bad tasting with the lower alcohol and vanilla to help mask the alcohol to some extent, so I was able to drink this quickly. Mixing some with cola and just chugging the rest straight from the bottle.

My 80 pound weight loss may also help explain my bad rum reaction. I'm now a 30% smaller guy, so less body mass to dilute all this alcohol which should up the effect in theory. And the effect was definintely extreme. After that just looking at the empty bottle or thinking of the vanilla scent & flavor was enough to make me want to barf.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

admiral nelson is good stuff.

i guess after this experience, youll never be able to drink the admiral again?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: hangover?*



odun said:


> admiral nelson is good stuff.


Not on the return voyage.



odun said:


> i guess after this experience, youll never be able to drink the admiral again?


I don't want to taste that stuff again.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: hangover?*



UltraShy said:


> odun said:
> 
> 
> > admiral nelson is good stuff.
> ...


you paid a steep price, but at least you can be somewhat proud of your accomplishment!

im a very experienced rummy, and id never be able to do 500ml in a half hour. no way.

the one time ive really been sick from alcohol was from drinking about 300-350ml of old thompson's whiskey in about a 2-3 hour time frame. obviously that pales in comparison to your achievement.


----------

